# هل في طريقة لازالة الجير والاملاح.....



## huge76 (21 يوليو 2011)

ممكن احد يساعدي في مشكله معاي بالمنزل 
اولا استخدم ماء من البئر ويوجد بها جير واملاح وتخرب المواسي الداخيه في المنزل
هل فيه جهاز ينقي الجير وغير مكلف 
او هل في رأي ثاني
اتمنى ان احصل على اجابه من المختصين
اشكركم


----------



## mharmouche (22 يوليو 2011)

سلام,
أنا عملت stage في مصنع لتنقية و تعبئة المياه في سلعاتا - لبنان.
يتم سحب المياه من البئر الأرتوازية وتعقم باستعمال الأشعة فوق البنفسجية و تصفى باستعمال فلاتر شمع و فلاتر فحم لنحصل على مياه نقية, ولكن غير صالحة للشرب لارتفاع نسبة الأملاح.
ثم تدخل المياه في جهاز يدعى بالفرنسة centrifugeuse أي جهاز طرد مركزي.
الcentrifugeuse مسولة عن تخفيض نسبة الأملاح حيث يدخل بها الماء المالح و يخرج منها ماء ذو ملوحة قليلة صالح للشرب و ماء ذو ملوحة كبيرة جدا يرمى في البحر.
إبحث في google عن (centrifugeuse pour le traitement de l'eau) وستجد أنظمة ازالة الكلس والأملاح للاستعمال المنزلي.


----------

